# Sticky  Spooky Season Scammer Warning!



## c910andace

Thank you for all that you do. It's awful how people prey upon our desires to bring the best haunts to our friends and communities.


----------



## reneebmomof3

Thank you so much! I got one of those emails! Same thing - “here is their email.” So sketchy! Thank you again for the warning!


----------



## The Skeleton Crew

Frankie's Girl - Can you create a post and list the one's that have been ban. I realize they can just create another fake account but at least we can know.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

The Skeleton Crew said:


> Frankie's Girl - Can you create a post and list the one's that have been ban. I realize they can just create another fake account but at least we can know.


It would be a VERY long list. I ban at least 3+ daily. And they will just be random new accounts with random emails attached, and I've not seen any overlap in the emails/IP addresses (there are as many toxic VPN IPs as there are stars in the sky as far as I can tell), so making a ban list wouldn't be that helpful in my opinion.


----------



## RCIAG

I'll also remind eveyone that most of those FB listings are too good to be true too. No one is buying a $300 prop & selling it for $150, it's just not going to happen.


----------



## bobby2003

RCIAG said:


> I'll also remind eveyone that most of those FB listings are too good to be true too. No one is buying a $300 prop & selling it for $150, it's just not going to happen.


Came into this thread to post this exact thing. 

It might also be helpful to point out that aside from most Fakebook market listings, practically every Facebook advertisement leads to an overseas scammer. So in case someone floats into this thread and is wondering, NO, that obscure website does not have magical access to Home Depot exclusive animatronics like the Hovering Witch, or Immortal Werewolf.


----------



## 1000th Happy Haunt

You're all a bunch of chumps. I'm buying the 12' HD skeleton for only $100. It's stuck in customs now, coming from Tatooine. I'm not sure where that is, but the email from my grandson's roommate says that he works nights at their "Office of Importation and Stuff". For an extra $200, he'll guarantee delivery to my door in 3 days!


----------



## Jerseyscare

1000th Happy Haunt said:


> You're all a bunch of chumps. I'm buying the 12' HD skeleton for only $100. It's stuck in customs now, coming from Tatooine. I'm not sure where that is, but the email from my grandson's roommate says that he works nights at their "Office of Importation and Stuff". For an extra $200, he'll guarantee delivery to my door in 3 days!


Any chance your Grandson's roomates's brother could help with the HD Phantom deliveries, if we all chip in to buy him some bitcoins??
jerseyscare


----------



## RCIAG

My aunt has fallen for those Fb scam ads twice now & she's learned her lesson. Thankfully she got a product & it wasn't a lot of money wasted.

One was some doll a grandkid wanted & the other were some Croc-like shoes. Both came_ months _late & neither were what she ordered. I just stuck them in my "donate" box for her.


----------



## Daphne

It’s not safe if you’re selling either. I have a bunch of Halloween stuff on FB Marketplace and some of the stuff is barely up a minute and the scammers are all over you wanting to send you a code, get your cell number, Zelle and email… Even with local pickup/cash only they come out of the woodwork. Some of them are really aggressive too. It’s ridiculous.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Scammers still very much trying it on as of today (just banned a brand new scammer!), so just a reminder for everyone that is posting any for sale/wanted to buy or looking for special things.


----------



## MasqAddikt

1000th Happy Haunt said:


> You're all a bunch of chumps. I'm buying the 12' HD skeleton for only $100. It's stuck in customs now, coming from Tatooine. I'm not sure where that is, but the email from my grandson's roommate says that he works nights at their "Office of Importation and Stuff". For an extra $200, he'll guarantee delivery to my door in 3 days!


Coming from off-planet in 3 days is _exceptionally _fast. I am not sure if it is the Jedi or Empire doing the special delivery, but they must _really _be getting desperate thanks to Disney buying the franchise


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Thanks for the heads up !


----------



## whichypoo

Thank you for watching out for us.


----------

